# Another cracked TCR, but I'm happy about that



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

I have/had an '03 TCR composite that I noticed had a small separation below the downtube bottle cage. The seem of the carbon had separated slightly enough to cause that part of the bike to feel squishy.

But heck, I can't complain. I dropped off my bike to my LBS and I just found out that I'll be getting a brand new '05 TCR Comp 1 frame/fork/headset! It's a bummer that it cracked, but I now know that all the good things I've heard about Giant's warranty service is true!
.nathan.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Other Expenses*

Just curious, does Giant cover the cost to rebuild up the bike with your existing components or is that at your cost?


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

*It's up to your local bike shop*

Rebuilding is at the expense of your local bike shop. Since I took it into my LBS and am not dealing with Giant directly, it's really their call. From what can tell, the LBS calls up Giant and says they have a busted frame. Giant then sends them a replacement frame and sends back the busted one. So the transfer from one frame to the other probably has to happen at your LBS.
.nathan.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Is this a common problem with TCR Comps?


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Have had 3...*



jumpstumper said:


> Is this a common problem with TCR Comps?


I have had 3 TCR composites, and never had this problem. The cracking that is. Although I did have an alu Giant that developed a significant creak in the frame. They took it back, and gave me a new one, really no questions asked. Their warranty kicks butt as far as I can tell, and from what I've heard from my LBS that deals a lot of Giants.


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

*Nope*

I haven't heard of this problem, but I have heard of other people having cracks (along the headtube).

Of course, you only hear about the people that have a problem and never from the people who don't have a problem. So, your milage may vary. 

Regardless of that fact, Giant will warranty any composite frame for life, so does it really matter? Especially since you'll more than likely be getting a newer frame than the one that was broken


----------

